# Looking for a dish like this picture



## crankin (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm looking for a dish like the one in this recipe's photo - 

Spinach-and-Artichoke Dip Recipe | MyRecipes.com

One thing of interest to me... and I'm not sure if they took this into consideration in the photo but, that recipe calls for a broiler-safe dish, so I'm hoping that whatever dish that is, would be broiler safe.  For browning cheesy type dips and the like.

Can anyone identify this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like this one only in black: Le Creuset Oval Baker, 1-1/8 quart | CHEFScatalog.com


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like it could be cast iron?


----------



## jabbur (Mar 2, 2014)

The dip gets baked first then broiled so the dish would already be hot from the baking.  I would think most stoneware or ceramic dishes that can stand the oven would be okay to broil for the short amount of time you need to crisp the top.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 2, 2014)

crankin said:


> I'm looking for a dish like the one in this recipe's photo -
> 
> Spinach-and-Artichoke Dip Recipe | MyRecipes.com
> 
> ...


I have similar lugged individual gratin dishes in white oven-proof porcelain and I think I've seen black ones. No point in my giving a manufacturer's name as I'm at least 5,000 miles and an ocean away.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 2, 2014)

La Chamba makes Clay cookware that would work 

http://www.tienda.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2014)

crankin said:


> I'm looking for a dish like the one in this recipe's photo -
> 
> Spinach-and-Artichoke Dip Recipe | MyRecipes.com
> 
> ...



I have a Le Creuset oval gratin dish like the one PF linked to, in a different color. It's designed to make this type of food since a gratin is often browned under the broiler as well. I've made this dip in it, too, and it works perfectly. 

I get all my Le Creuset items at the putlet store at great prices and they have more color choices. If there isn't one near you, sometimes you can get free shipping.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I have a Le Creuset oval gratin dish like the one PF linked to, in a different color. It's designed to make this type of food since a gratin is often browned under the broiler as well. I've made this dip in it, too, and it works perfectly.
> 
> I get all my Le Creuset items at the putlet store at great prices and they have more color choices. If there isn't one near you, sometimes you can get free shipping.



I have had some of my Le Creuset items 20+ years and they are still going strong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2014)

Notice:  I am NOT responsible for any purchases made by you on the link below:

I first thought of this bake set when I saw the OP's question:
Nesting Earthenware Bakers - Bakeware & Cookware - Kitchen & Cooking - NapaStyle

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 2, 2014)

It might be a specific type of pottery called "flameware". It's tough enough to broil in whether the item is cold or already hot. Emile Henry offers broiler safe ceramic. I've used my bowls from Scargo Pottery for French Onion Soup with no problem. Hot soup in a room-temp bowl, top with crouton and cheese, and broil. They still look brand-new. The material my bowls are made from resemble the look of the dish the dip is in:


----------

